# Google- 75 of the Best Gastroenterologists in America - Becker's ASC Review



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*75 of the Best Gastroenterologists in America**Becker's ASC Review*Her main area of research is the pathophysiology of *irritable bowel syndrome* with particular interests in the overlap of IBS with fibromyalgia and gender *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

